# 2D Games Einstieg



## Yahee (16. Okt 2012)

Hallo Forum,

ich hoffe ich bin hier richtig...
Ich arbeite mich zur Zeit in die Java Programmier Sprache ein und schaue mir dazu viele Beispiele an um das ganze zu verstehen.
Jetzt habe ich eine Seite gefunden, wo es um einfache 2D Spiele geht. Wenn ich die Punkte durch gehe und den Programm Code kopiere und ausführe, bekomme ich eine Fehlermeldung. 

Die Seite...

Der Code...

```
package skeleton;

import javax.swing.JFrame;

public class Skeleton extends JFrame
{

    public Skeleton()
    {
        add(new Board());
        setTitle("Skeleton");
        setDefaultCloseOperation(EXIT_ON_CLOSE);
        setSize(300, 280);
        setLocationRelativeTo(null);
        setVisible(true);
        setResizable(false);
    }
    public static void main(String[] args)
    {
        new Skeleton();
    }
}
```

Der Fehler ist dann in Zeile 10 und lautet "Board cannot be resolved to a type".
Das verstehe ich nicht. Wo liegt mein Fehler? Habe den Code 1 zu 1 kopiert...

Hoffe ihr könnt mir auf die Sprünge helfen.
Danke und Gruß


----------



## AngryDeveloper (16. Okt 2012)

Hast du auch die Board Klasse bereits erstellt so wie im Tutorial?
Laut dem Fehler findet er die Klasse nämlich nicht.


----------



## Yahee (16. Okt 2012)

Ja, die habe ich erstellt und ebenfalls 1 zu 1 kopiert. 
Habe es im selben Package versucht, als auch schon in unterschiedlichen. Die Fehlermeldung bleibt die selbe...


----------



## askk (16. Okt 2012)

Hast du vielleicht den Import vergessen?


----------



## TryToHelp (17. Okt 2012)

Ja sieht nach vergessenem Import aus.
Mit welcher IDE arbeitest du den? Diese müsste für dich eigendlich den Import machen, wenn du in Zeile 10 an der linken Seite auf das Rote Kästchen gehst.


----------



## AngryDeveloper (17. Okt 2012)

Da die Klassen im selben Package liegen (sollen laut Tutorial), ist kein Import nötig für Board.

Interessant wäre darum also, was zum programmieren verwendet wird und wie vorgegangen wird.


----------



## Yahee (17. Okt 2012)

Arbeite mit Eclipse 4.2 (Juno)...

Ich habe jetzt nochmal alles gelöscht und neu angelegt. Jetzt funktioniert es. Wo der Fehler nun lag weiß ich nicht. 
Trotzdem Danke für eure Hilfe. Wir lesen uns bestimmt wieder ;-)


----------

